# Erwins House Of Dolls - December 2016



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

Erwins House Of Dolls!








I first saw this old house on a friends website 3 years ago! when looking up abandoned places in wales, we got chatting and he seemed fairly sure no one had been, now fast forward and many have been before I decided to take a look, crazy how only this year I decided to venture here, considering how many times I took a trip to wales an pushed this back to the line. So with Cunningplan already been and another friend Nakedeye having gone, I seemed to be the last out of the unfortunate group, but then again I had other places an priorities before going here, so that's my excuse anyway  

















Luckily enough we have a backstory with this place and worked out a lot more than many may know, Erwin seen in the photograph of her and broken watch, an some textbooks (think I avoided taking the shots of the front) was infact the daughter, an lived here until her family decided to move on, but keeping the land and leaving its contents and such collecting dust, now fast forward and Erwin now owns the land and this old house, her husband I never bumped into thankfully... BUT Erwin we did.

































What could of been a really awkward situation soon turned into someone's ignorance and our misfortune, yes we got caught, we explained what we was doing, but you just cant reason with someone when they are shouting, so after apologising and trying to explain, "we was only taking photographs" she continued to insult us, telling Cunningplan "hope you break your F***ing leg" as he slipped in mud, an continued to shout abuse, sadly this is the name of the game, especially exploring houses, but she knew why we was there in the end, so not such a bad situation really, but people where caught after I went as posted on here. Weirdly enough Cunningplan was never caught before nor has others, but with so much moved an changed inside this old house before my visit, no wonder she was now suspicious, especially comparing pictures to 3 years ago.

*ANYWAY*

Photographing this place was amazing, with the downstairs contents either stuck as it was or looking like a bomb had gone off, it really brought back why I love doing this hobby, the downstairs had this atmosphere and feeling like "everyone has left" which I somehow fell in love with, while upstairs in one bedroom it seemed like someone had gone missing, so many stories can be revealed from just the downstairs an this bedroom, letters and notes lay tucked against books, dolls and toys some from Disney, the old games I remember playing, mouse trap and of course most children had an etch a sketch! (I remember when mine broke) 

















































After going crazy reliving my childhood, I then entered the other bedroom, this one gave off a much different vibe than the other two, this one just seemed empty and set up, somewhat tainted, but having previously looked at my friends pictures from years ago, the clothes hung up simply remained the same, add one or two dresses, but it was almost accurate, while much stuff had grown legs and walked, none the less I took a few shots, an made my way back downstairs, to marvel at the atmosphere an take in how it was left.


















































Well after getting caught and leaving the quickest way off Erwins land, we then decided on some food and to visit some waterfalls anyway I think that's how the day ended  cheers for looking everyone! ​


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, being shouted or sworn at is par for the course, the Mickey Mouse lamp shade looks right, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

smiler said:


> Yeah, being shouted or sworn at is par for the course, the Mickey Mouse lamp shade looks right, Nicely Done, Thanks



Cheers Smiler  Yeah name of the game I guess haha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2016)

You captured the mood of this place perfectly..suits your style


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> You captured the mood of this place perfectly..suits your style



Thank you mate place looks tidy well did in January this year lol


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 12, 2016)

Lovely stuff as always mate. Some cracking shots there. Gotta show my other half this later, she is obsessed with creepy dolls! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Lovely stuff as always mate. Some cracking shots there. Gotta show my other half this later, she is obsessed with creepy dolls! Thanks for sharing!



Cheers mate, I probably took more than needed but I do like switching my prime lenses around


----------



## Lavino (Dec 12, 2016)

That's a cracker mate. Interesting read I always enjoy your reports..


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2016)

Lavino said:


> That's a cracker mate. Interesting read I always enjoy your reports..



Cheers mate glad you like it  it's an interesting place just wish I saw more personal items to add to the report


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2016)

Absolutely fascinating report. Enjoyed the narrative as much as I did the pictures.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 13, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Absolutely fascinating report. Enjoyed the narrative as much as I did the pictures.



Thank you  glad you like it, I would of personally loved more time to be nosey, but sadly we got caught, still glad you liked it and write up of events


----------



## Rubex (Dec 14, 2016)

Nicest pictures I've seen of this place, and a great write up too


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 15, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Nicest pictures I've seen of this place, and a great write up too



Thanks Rubex appreciated as always hope you are well


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Great write up and nothing better than some bugger shouting at you to make your heart go just that little faster!! Cracking images which suited the house spot on.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 15, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Great write up and nothing better than some bugger shouting at you to make your heart go just that little faster!! Cracking images which suited the house spot on.



Aha I don't get caught often but the woman had a set of lungs on her lol thank you so much!


----------



## Potter (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent. That old TV is great. I had Car Capers. I don't remember it being called that though.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 19, 2016)

Potter said:


> Excellent. That old TV is great. I had Car Capers. I don't remember it being called that though.



I loved the tv here, aswel as the design on the sofa, something about downstairs sparked much of my curiosity ha! cheers Potter


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 19, 2016)

Car Capers! I had that


----------

